# 1965 Chevelle Surf `n´ Drag



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

I had some ideas to pimp this kit the moment I received the delivery. In an earlier post I showed how I brought more detail to the undercarriage. My main goal was to bring real wood onto and into this model, since I finally found a supplier for veneer. First I turned the body into a 2-door and removed the c-pillar. The intermediate Chevelle looks like a full-size car now with that big side window. The 1mm thick veneer is bamboo, so it´s looks like planking at this scale too. 




























Next I cut open the tailgate and attached 1mm rods to make it make work and open like the real thing.



















It ended up looking like this.



















I removed the back seats to install a long wooden floorboard. The door panels are wood as well and that tiny inlay on the dashboard. Plus seat belts and a bit of molotov and bare metal chrome.










The kit engine did not fit my needs, so I replaced most parts and gave it my usual treatment.










Last a glance at the finished undercarriage.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice work and detailing! 🤙


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Really nice work! The wood veneers really add to the overall appearance and give it a more realistic look for the scale.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks guys! There are decals of the printed wood panels from back then included in the box. But only wood makes a woody a woody.


----------



## Bloodnok (9 mo ago)

That's beautiful. Great innovative custom design and brilliantly executed. The bamboo veneer is very effective, isn't it?


----------

